# Testudo Tortoise wanted in Canada



## nguindon (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I've said my hellos and discussed my enclosure with everyone. Now all I need is... the tortoise! It is extremely difficult to find anything other than red foot or leopard tortoises. They're beautiful but I cannot provide for their space needs. I've got some good leads but I figured this might be a great place to ask.

If anyone has a Hermann's, Russian or Greek Tortoise for sale I would be very interested.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 19, 2010)

Wouldn't you need someone in canada? I think we can not ship actross the border.


----------



## nguindon (Apr 19, 2010)

That's right, dmmj, a Canadian breeder would significantly facilitate the situation. There are a few Canadians here too, I've seen them hiding in the corners . However a CITES export permit might be possible, I did find the American form if some adventurous salesperson would be game...


----------



## Isa (Apr 20, 2010)

I am Canadian and I had to buy my Hermann here, there is a law that says that you can't import a reptile (that is what the custom told me). Where do you live in Canada, I am sure you can find a breeder or the tortoise you want in a pet store. I know buying in a pet store is not a god idea, but sometimes here, we do not have the choice


----------



## nguindon (Apr 20, 2010)

Dang, Isa is right... I was under the impression that an American CITES export permit for Appendix II animals would be sufficient, but further research has shown that is only acceptable if I were an American moving to Canada, wanting to bring my tortoise with me. Crud 

I live in Ontario, Brampton to be precise. It's really difficult to find! I've got a few places that are hunting them down (er, not literally), but nowhere that has any in stock...


----------



## JourneyTort (Apr 20, 2010)

nguindon said:


> I live in Ontario, Brampton to be precise. It's really difficult to find! I've got a few places that are hunting them down (er, not literally), but nowhere that has any in stock...


 
Not sure if you saw my PM to you but there is a Russian for sale in Richmond Hill which in the big scheme of things is really not far from you. See my PM for further details.


----------



## nguindon (Apr 21, 2010)

Very promising lead on tortoise purchasing! I contacted a guy who is parting with a four or five year old Russian Tortoise. He's even willing to meet me at a reptile veterinarian to have it checked out before I buy it. I'm crossing my fingers... HUUUUUGE thanks to JourneyTort, it is the guy you linked me to 

Oddly enough, I actually contacted him TWICE. Once through the link JourneyTort sent me and a separate time through another site. Both were anonymous at first, until (after some confusion) we realized his "two buyers" and my "two sellers" were one and the same 

Hopefully this all works out. I'm very excited!


----------



## nguindon (Apr 28, 2010)

SUCCESS!! Today I bought Voltaire, a year old Russian Tortoise. We've had him checked by a reptile vet and, despite some old healed damage to his plastron, he appears to be in good health (pending a check for parasites). The gentleman I bought him from had received him from a friend, who'd received him from a friend, etc. He was a nice guy who wanted to see it go to a good forever home.


----------



## Traveller (Apr 29, 2010)

Awesome pics and congrats on your new buddy.
Watchout torts are addicting.


----------

